# Congratulations to my father in law



## country boy (Feb 23, 2015)

I to congratulation to my father in law Bobby Jones, for showing how it's done at the Ga taxidermy competion. If I'm not mistaken he won a total of 9 awards for his skunk. I'll try to get some better pictures tommorow.


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## MOTS (Feb 24, 2015)

Excellent work. Congrats to him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

cool!


----------



## Rick Carter (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations! Very nice work.


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Feb 25, 2015)

I was there as a voter. Looks even better in person....congrats!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

That little stinker looks awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## Rick Carter (Mar 4, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> That little stinker looks awesome!  Congratulations!



That little stinker is fabulous and would have no smell at all, but I have seen some that did!

 One time I was judging at a taxidermy show up North and a guy had mounted a family of skunks. They looked mediocre for commercial work and were displayed in a glass case. Competition rules state that all work must allow access for the judges so the glass enclosure had to be removed. When they removed the glass dome off of those skunks the funky smell rolled out and nearly cleared the room!   Another time in Virginia some blue crabs stunk so bad you could smell them from 5 feet away. The worst thing ever was a Ram I had to judge in Alabama. It was stinking up the entire room so bad they had to take it outside. Mounts with bad odors are usually "fatal flawed" at competitions.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice work, congrats!


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 5, 2015)

That's cool.


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 8, 2015)

Excellent work! Congrats to the artist!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice


----------

